# Good scales with timer



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a descent set of scales with a timer that will fit between my Izzo Vivi tray and cups so that I can measure the output during a pour. Can anyone recommend anything? I did use some jewellers scales but these went faulty quickly, so I'm after something better this time.

Many thanks all,

Andrew


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Check these out, though don't think they're available just yet.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24178-Article-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Check these out, though don't think they're available just yet.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24178-Article-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE


Available to order now! Look at coffeehit.co.uk


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks both. So the Brewista is the one to go for then?

cheers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

andshill7 said:


> Thanks both. So the Brewista is the one to go for then?


The Brewista's will outsell the cheap 'n' cheerful scales on evilbay, this week amongst forum members, I'm sure!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm about to order the brewista, let's put it that way!


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for your help


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

People have high hopes for the Brewista scales, given their water resistance, ease of use, and auto taring/timing. But other than some forum members who had a chance to use them at the London Coffee Week (me included - and I really liked them / have ordered one), no one one the forum has used them yet. They were being sent out by coffee hit today, so should be a lot of feedback on the forum in the next couple of days.

Otherwise, Acaia scales are seen as a great option (all of the above plus better waterproofing and syncing with your iPhone), but they're pricey - £100 or so I think.

Apart from those two and jewellers scales and a separate timer, don't think there are (m)any other options.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Acaia's are nearer the £120 to £150 mark nowadays.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the reviews on the Brewista scales, at the price they seem like a really good option. Trouble is if I go on coffeehit, before I leave I will have added a few cups and several other items to the basket and be broke by the 5th of the month!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

that's a problem we all share! I'd be surprised if someone can go on coffeehit and only order one thing!


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> that's a problem we all share! I'd be surprised if someone can go on coffeehit and only order one thing!


haha, yes! I have now ordered the scales.. and some other items.. sigh... ;-)

thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

just recieved my brewista just now - will test tonight


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

amalgam786 said:


> just recieved my brewista just now - will test tonight


Glad to hear - I am waiting on one I ordered around 5 or 6 weeks ago, so hopefully it will be in this batch of deliveries!


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks to all for the suggestion on the Brewista. It really is a well made product! Nice and slim and comes complete with mini screwdriver and spare seals for the battery compartment. I'm using mine on the hand2 setting as I found the auto mode wasn't always sensitive enough to start the timer when the first drop hit the cup. But I have no complaints. In fact I would highly recommend it.

kind regards,

Andrew


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Andrew ... fellow Vivian owner, how are the scales getting on, do they fit ok on the drip tray of the vivi ... there doesn't seem that much room on there ?

Cheers John


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi John,

Yes, it's a bit of a pain is the lack of space under the grouphead. However, if you use coffee cups then they fit under fine with the Brewista, but if you use glasses like the piccolo coffee glasses then you'll need to use a shot glass and dispense after pouring.

I'm not a fan of using shot glasses, and so I tend to use my coffee cups more instead now. But, I can live with it as I get a much more accurate pour now.

all the best,

Andrew



h1udd said:


> Andrew ... fellow Vivian owner, how are the scales getting on, do they fit ok on the drip tray of the vivi ... there doesn't seem that much room on there ?
> 
> Cheers John


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

I've got the Brewista and have to say it's rather nifty









Nice to know you wash it without having to worry you're going to destroy it


----------

